# Fast and Reliable VPS in USA / UK / AU ★ 24/7 support ★ Free Control Panel ★ Daily Backup



## iClickAndHost

At *iClickAndHost.com* we offer both *OpenVZ VPS* web hosting and *Virtuozzo VPS* web hosting at prices starting at just *$13.99/month*.

We operate on last-gen servers located in  *3 top-tier global data center locations* around the globe - in *Chicago, IL* ; *London, UK* and *Sydney, Australia*. With us you can have a managed VPS or a self-managed VPS in your prefered location. *Your VPS node will be activated and configured instantly*, as soon as the payment is confirmed and cleared by our billing department.

We have a *99.9% uptime guarantee* and we take it seriously. Read more in our blog.

Each of our VPS hosting customers can take advantage of our free custom built and user-friendly  *iClickAndHost Hepsia Control Panel* which is available in multiple languages.

Be our guest and play around with our  *Hepsia Control Panel Demo*. We are very proud of it and we guarantee you will love it!

*The network* in each of our data centers offering VPS service on our own servers complies to the highest standards - it is fully meshed, using OSPF, and redundant with a wide selection of backbone providers, and supplemented by our peering network*which consists of over 100 direct peering relationships including Amazon, Facebook, Cox Communications, Cablevision, and many, many more. We took care in choosing our carriers; our research showed them to be some of the fastest and most reliable networks available, resulting in us utilizing some of the largest carriers in the world, like Level3, NTT, and Tata.

We use top-notch hardware for our internal network, supporting our VPS service :

*Internal Network*

• Redundant Juniper MX480 core routers

• Redundant Cisco 6500 and Juniper EX9200 distribution layer switches

• Cisco 2960S and Juniper EX2200/EX3300 series aggregation/customer layer switches

• InterNAP FCP for Performance Network route optimization

• Redundant 10 Gigabit Ethernet internal backbone

• 99.9% network uptime SLA

Some of the features of our VPSs :


*Choice of Datacenter Location**http://iclickandhost.com/data-centers/ *- host with us in  USA, UK or Australia - only premium last-gen facilities! 
*Unlimited Domains Hosted *- host as many websites as you need on your VPS!
*Choice of Control Panel *- our custom-built Hepsia, cPanel,  or DirectAdmin

*Free daily DROPBOX Backups *- FREE daily backups of your VPS to your own Dropbox account (for VPSs with Hepsia Control Panel);
*Guaranteed CPU *- your VPS will be able to use 100% of the CPU speed (an SLA agreement);
*No SWAP Partitioning *- your VPS will be able to use 100% of the server memory;
*Real RAM Quotas *- you will get increased cache levels and a much faster server;
*NO HDDs *- Only SSD storage not affected by the high IO operations of other VPSs;
*NO Slow Backups *- up to 5-10 times faster backups, with no impact on the speed of your VPS;
*Easy Speed Upgrades *- you can easily switch to faster CPU speeds (up to 9.5 GHz);
*Easy RAM Upgrades *- you can easily upgrade to 2 GB/5 GB RAM.
*Web Accelerator Tools *- InnoDB, Varnish, Node.js and Memcached available to activate  at no extra cost from the Control Panel
*Domain Backordering Tool* - Our custom tool allows you to snatch that already-registered domain you always wanted to own!
With each package you also get :


*UNLIMITED Domains*

*UNLIMITED Emails*
*UNLIMITED Databases*
*UNLIMITED FTP Accounts*
*FAST Account Activation*
*NO Setup Fees*
*24/7/365 Support*
*WEEKLY Off-site Backups*
*DAILY Dropbox Backups*
*SSH/ FULL Root Access*
*OS Choices (CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu - all 32bit or 64bit)*
*FREE Control Panel (Hepsia or DirectAdmin)*
*add cPanel for just $10*
*Additional IPs - just $2.50 each*
*FREE CloudFlare CDN for cPanel servers*
*FREE VPN for all clients with Hepsia*
*High Uptime Guarantee*
*Domain Backorders*
*ModSecurity Firewall Protection*



Our VPS Terms Of Service are available here.

Our VPS Service Level Guarantee is available here

Read here how do we guarantee our high uptime

Any questions? Use our online Contact form.

*Some of our OpenVZ Packages: *

*Package OpenVZ01 *

Our entry-level VPS package comes with lots of free bonuses, including full root access and a selection of OSs.

*| 0.8 GHz CPU*

*| 1 GB RAM*

*| 12 GB Storage*

*| 0.3 TB Data Transfer*

*| Non-managed Server*

*| $13.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS |*

*Package OpenVZ02 *

Offering a fabulous set of completely free bonuses and a choice of OSs, this VPS server package is an excellent choice for you.

*| 1.6 GHz CPU*

*| 1.5 GB RAM*

*| 24 GB Storage*

*| 0.6 TB Data Transfer*

*| Non-managed Server*

*| $26.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS | *

*Package OpenVZ03*

Offering a choice of Operating Systems and Control Panels, this VPS server package is a great deal for its price.

*| 2.5 GHz CPU*

*| 2 GB RAM*

*| 36 GB Storage*

*| 0.8 TB Data Transfer*

*| Non-managed Server*

*| $39.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS | *

*Package OpenVZ04*

A perfect choice for housing your site and for running an e-mail marketing campaign.

*| 3.3 GHz CPU                *

*| 2.5 GB RAM*

*| 48 GB Storage*

*| 1 TB Data Transfer*

*| Managed Server*

*| $55.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS |*

*Package OpenVZ05*

A perfect choice for housing your site and for running an e-mail marketing campaign.

*| 4.2 GHz CPU*

*| 3 GB RAM*

*| 60 GB Storage*

*| 1.17 TB Data Transfer*

*| Managed Server*

*| $66.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS | *

*Package OpenVZ06*

Get more power for your web applications

*| 5 GHz CPU*

*| 3.5 GB RAM*

*| 75Gb Storage*

*| 1.4 TB Data Transfer*

*| Managed Server*

*| $77.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS | *

*Package OpenVZ07*

A VPS with 4GHz CPU and 4GB RAM will handle anything you throw at it

*| 6.5 Ghz CPU*

*| 4GB RAM*

*| 90 GB Storage*

*| 1.76TB Data Transfer*

*| Managed Server*

*| $99.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS |*

*Package OpenVZ08*

*| 7 Ghz CPU*

*| 4.5GB RAM*

*| 120 GB Storage*

*| 2.25TB Data Transfer*

*| Managed Server*

*| $109.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS |*

*Package OpenVZ09*

*| 8.5 Ghz CPU*

*| 5GB RAM*

*| 150 GB Storage*

*| 2.73TB Data Transfer*

*| Managed Server*

*| $139.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS |*

*Package OpenVZ10*

*| 9.5 Ghz CPU*

*| 6GB RAM*

*| 200 GB Storage*

*| 3.22TB Data Transfer*

*| Managed Server*

*| $169.99 / month |*

*| Buy VPS |*

*Click to compare OpenVZ VPS Packages *

Any additional questions? PM here, use our Contact form or head over to our live chat at iClickAndHost.com!


----------



## MannDude

Steadfast DC, since it wasn't mentioned.


----------



## iClickAndHost

Thanks for this, will add it for next time.


----------

